# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  What is the perfect beginner bulking cycle??

## A.K. BOY

What is the perfect/ideal beginner cycle for the average skinning guy???  :Confused:

----------


## Big Al

what are your stats and training experience

----------


## A.K. BOY

> _Originally posted by Big Al_ 
> *what are your stats and training experience*


 I wasent realy talkin about me....just every skinny guy that has done his fair share of workin out.........
Just want to get everyone's oppinion :Smilie:

----------


## Big Al

D-bol 40mg ED 1-5
Deca 400mg 1-8
Testex 500mg 1-10

Anit'e, clomid.

----------


## G-S

Skinny guy?

DBOL 30mg ed 1-4
SUST 400mg 1-10
DECA 300mg 1-10

----------


## MBaraso

W 1-4 dbol 
W 1-10 Test
W 1-10 Eq
Clomid

----------


## THE DON

dbol 35mg aday 1-4wks
deca 400mg aweek 1-8wks
sust 500mg aweek 1-8wks

clomid 3 weeks after last shot post cycle
have the nolva on hand for gyno

----------


## Ice_cold

dbol wk 1-4 30mg ed
deca 300-400 wk1-8
test 500mg wk 1-10 tapering to 1cc the 9th wk then 1/2 cc 10th wk.

----------


## doc fitness

its great to see every body helped this guy out so much love.

----------


## bortort

I love the deca , test, and D-bol also. But as I've said before, My first was just 200mg/week of cyp. for eight weeks. ( seems so light now) but at the time I went from 125# to 145#'s
(yea I was 26, 5'9" and 125#'s. skinny )

Everyone is different, but I think the first cycle doesn't have to be a stack. 

So if someone has the funds, and wants to stack for the first time, go with the deca, test, and d-bol. But for someone who just wants to try it out, and see what happens with their body. Go with a test alone.
JMHO

----------


## ragin'

test/d-bol for first cycle. that's all that's necessary.

----------


## kizer_soce

I have to agree no need to stack all three drugs in a first cycle. Run some test alone and MAYBE some dbol to kick start gains so it doesn't become a mental battle. 500mg/w of some t200 and about 30mg/d dbol is plenty and VERY cheap.

----------


## Ice_cold

I agree and then I dont.They say the 1st cycle is the best one and your receptors have never had AS befor.so it only makes sence to do all 3 ,but then again one must think about BP and all other sides that will come into play with stacking.come on PROS lets hear some more advice form you bros.

----------


## heyherc

> _Originally posted by ragin'_ 
> *test/d-bol for first cycle. that's all that's necessary.*


Exactly, my 1st cycle was primoteston @ 250mg/week for 10 weeks and d-bols @ 30mg/day for 2 weeks and every 2 weeks I would decrease by 5mg/day and ran it for 10weeks also and packed on 25lbs and kept 16lbs. I was happy.

----------


## G-S

> _Originally posted by heyherc_ 
> *
> 
> Exactly, my 1st cycle was primoteston @ 250mg/week for 10 weeks and d-bols @ 30mg/day for 2 weeks and every 2 weeks I would decrease by 5mg/day and ran it for 10weeks also and packed on 25lbs and kept 16lbs.*


Only kept 16? What did you do wrong?

----------


## eradikate

im a beginner and my cycle looks like this...
EQ 400mg/wk1-10
Test 400mg/wl1-10
D-bol 25mg/ed wk1-4
im hoping to gain 30lbs and keep 25

----------


## R.I.E.N.G.

bump--- what type of test? ethantate?

----------


## BIG_JDAWG

i would say just test alone would be great. i got a friend of mine on cyp right now and he's doin great....i recommend cyp of enanthate ..both are good


Big J

----------


## Tsunami

> _Originally posted by eradikate_ 
> *im a beginner and my cycle looks like this...
> EQ 400mg/wk1-10
> Test 400mg/wl1-10
> D-bol 25mg/ed wk1-4
> im hoping to gain 30lbs and keep 25*


That's what I'm going to do, but I'm adding Winny and maybe not doing the dbol at all.

----------


## Ajax

Most basic:

400-500mg Testosterone Enathate or Testosterone Cypionate 1-8 (or 10) weeks. (Don't bother with Sustanon !)

Options:

Add D-bol 25-30mg/day weeks 1-4 for quick burst of growth at the beginning.

Add 300-400mg/week of Equipose (Boldenone ) or Deca -Durabolin (Nandralone Decoanate) for extra mass gains. (This may be a waste of money, you migh not be abel to grow fast enough to take advantage of the extra anabolic capabilities this offers on your first cycle!)

Thhhats all ffffolks!

----------


## kreper69

hey bro I'm one of those skinny guys.. I do train, and i do eat well though i just can't gain the weight. I posted a board, and asked for advise, and some help before i got myself into anything i wanted to make sure that i had done the research. I got alot is valuable information from all you guys thanks.. whem I posted my stats man i got ripped up by everyone..
i have access to the gear i need, but i want to make sure my first time out is a good one. I'm 5' 10" 125lbs (yeh i'm too skinny) i eat 6 times a day, train 4 days a week. should i just take the test?? or deca \dbol , or it was suggested to me to just take the deca. with my stats,training, and diet can ya'll come up with a first time cycle for me.. i want to try to put on at least 20-25lbs if not more. then i'll have to base i need to work with, and go from there.
thanks in advance 











> _Originally posted by bortort_ 
> *I love the deca, test, and D-bol also. But as I've said before, My first was just 200mg/week of cyp. for eight weeks. ( seems so light now) but at the time I went from 125# to 145#'s
> (yea I was 26, 5'9" and 125#'s. skinny )
> 
> Everyone is different, but I think the first cycle doesn't have to be a stack. 
> 
> So if someone has the funds, and wants to stack for the first time, go with the deca, test, and d-bol. But for someone who just wants to try it out, and see what happens with their body. Go with a test alone.
> JMHO*

----------


## solid-d

First cycle was 15 amps of Durateston 250. I took every 5 days. My weight went from 145lbs to 165lbs. My bench went from 205x1rep to 250x1rep. Then after my weight went to 155lbs, and bench went down to 235X1rep. I should have took clomid but I was too stupid. Now on my 3rd cylce, Im getting 225 tabs of Dbol .. 18amps of durateston250... and a 10cc bottle of EQ or deca .. cant forget the clomid. I wanna blast up in weight and strength. Only part is that Its going to cost my about $700+ for 10 weeks of fun, then 2 months of depression and declining. Is it worth it?????????

----------


## swim

dbol and test

----------


## REM

> _Originally posted by eradikate_ 
> *im a beginner and my cycle looks like this...
> EQ 400mg/wk1-10
> Test 400mg/wl1-10
> D-bol 25mg/ed wk1-4
> im hoping to gain 30lbs and keep 25*


the same cycle but D-bol will be 50mg,
which i'm a little afraid drink it..

----------


## A.K. BOY

This is good thread>>>>>BUMP<<<<<

----------


## seeker

The late Dan Duchaine once said that "if you can't grow on Deca and D-bol, you just can't grow." Use 50 mg dbol /day for 6 weeks and 400mg deca/week for 8-10 week. Throw in 500mg test/week (cypionate or enanthate works best) and you'll grow even more. If you have that much trouble gaining weight it will be very difficult to keep your gains though.

----------


## Soldier225

Agreed!

WEEK 1-8 or 10 Test 500mg/wk 
WEEK 1-8 or 10 Deca 300mg/wk 

OR

WEEK 1-4/1-6 dbol 35mg/day 
WEEK 1-8 or 10 Test 500mg/wk 
WEEK 1-8 or 10 Deca 300mg/wk 


Anti-e's and clomid.

Soldier225

----------


## RAMPAGE

im doing test 500 deca 300 10 wks and the d-bol 30 ed 4-8 when everything kicks in im on wk 4 just started the d-bol evrything is starting to kick in wow what a pump....went from 168 to 175 and wk 4 just started today ...

----------


## Ice_cold

why did you wait and start the dbol at wk4???? dbol is what kick starts your cycle bro.kinda confused as to why you waited?

----------


## DeFiNeDMasS

-=BUMP=-

----------


## H.pYl0ri

My first cycle was the following:

Dbol 25mg/d wks 1-6
Omnadren 250 500mg/wk wks 1-12
Eq 400mg/wk wks 1-12
Winny depot 50mg ED wks 8-13
Ldex .25 mg ED wks 1-16
Clomid 100mg/ED wk14
75mg/ED wk15
50mg/ED wk 16

Did me good and cant' wait to do my next which might be:
I was told by a vet "If your looking for mass and strength without water, I would go with"

1-4 75mg Prop ED
1-13 500mg Enan
1-12 400mg EQ
7-15 75mg Fina ED
Clomid starts 3 days after Fina.
Be sure to have a prolactin inhibitor and some an anti-e(Nolva or A-dex & Nolva)
I think I'm going to replace the fina with the winny depot wks 8-13 and cut out the prolactin inhibitor.

----------


## J_Rod

Everyone seems to love the NOR(DECA ), TEST, D-BOL stack. I took about 900mg DECA, 600mg TEST, and 210mg D-BOL a week my first cycle about a year ago. I was hooked from there. I went from 175 to 210lbs in about 7 weeks. People start looking at you about three times when you walk by, F??? the critics, they are just chapped that we are willing to do what they are to scurred to do.

----------


## FinaZurp

ok, i have a suggestion, why not start with prop...?

----------


## Extreme

simple deca /test/dbol . I jsut put my skinny buddy on it.

----------


## GETTINBIGGER

My 1st cycle--currently in week 6 

1-4 30mg dbol ed
1-10 300 mg deca 
1-10 500mg test ethanate 

Probably adding Winny to the end weeks 9-13 50ed

Started at 152 lbs and now at 178lbs half way through week 6


Eat Sleep and Train- And best of luck to you

----------


## flexgolf

im about to start my first cycle
weeks 1-10, 250mg test enth/week

maybe use of d-bol weeks 1-4...
anti e's and clomid

----------


## chevy44

so if u go wks 1-8 test enanthate at about 5-600 mgs. how would u incorporate the anti-e's??? during and after?

----------


## irunmiami

Very nice thread. Maye you guys can hlp me with my beginner cycle?! I'm also new to the board @ 21 years of Age. I weigh 180lbs, benching 245lbs x 10 steady @ 6ft tall. I wanna pack like 40-50 lbs of muscle. Therefore I will create my cycle based on mass gaining and water retention elements. =) However if you focus on one thing, I'm using elements that either cause LOW or DONT aromatize. I'm currently plotting my first cycle [after EXTREMELY EXTENSIVE research) to be composed of D-bol [dianabol /methandrostenolone aka Reforvit or Pronabol], Primobolan , Deca -Durabolin [19-Nortestosterone], & Test Propionate .

Then I shall consume the following meds within the last weeks of the cycle I assume; Clenbuterol HCL[aka Spiropent, Oxyflux, Novegam], Nolvadex [Tamoxifen Citrate], Proviron , Clomid/Clomiphene Citrate & HCG [Human Chorionic Gonadotropin ] I shall use to bring my hormone and sperm back to normal. 


After my body gets used to normal lifestyle in HUGE mode, I shall cut up & gain some more size with Equipose[aka Boldenone Undecylenate], Winstrol /Stanozolol [aka Winstrol-V, Zambron, Winstrol Depot, Stromba, Stanosus, Stanazolic], Parabolan [trenbolone hexahydrobencylcarbonate], Masteron /Drostanolone Propionate [aka Drolban, Masterid, Mastisol, Metormon, Permastril], and of course use the same 5 elements to bring all levels back to normal. =) So tell me guys, what do you think, think I can achive my 50lb want? hehe I hope so. Is it safe to take creatine with the water retention start/cycle I wnna kick itoff with? How about androstene, or HMB?? Sorry for the length in my first post. I promise to not mke them all as dense. =)

----------


## the dent depot

"I wanna pack like 40-50 lbs of muscle"

Dude...I hope you're planning on doing that over the next 2+ years, and not with your next cycle!

----------


## flexgolf

> _Originally posted by the dent depot_ 
> *"I wanna pack like 40-50 lbs of muscle"
> 
> Dude...I hope you're planning on doing that over the next 2+ years, and not with your next cycle!*



yeah 40-50 lbs would be insane gains....an insane cycle. im taking dent depot's strategy of looking for quality gradual gains. everyone wants muscle but it doesnt all have to come at once.

my first cycle i am either running EQ alone at 200 or 400 mg/week, or the eq with with primobolan at 200 or 400 mg/week as well. not totally decided on dosages, but this is a pretty safe cycle and will give quality gains.

----------


## rexboy

> _Originally posted by irunmiami_ 
> *
> 
> Then I shall consume the following meds within the last weeks of the cycle I assume; Clenbuterol HCL[aka Spiropent, Oxyflux, Novegam], Nolvadex [Tamoxifen Citrate], Proviron , Clomid/Clomiphene Citrate & HCG [Human Chorionic Gonadotropin ] I shall use to bring my hormone and sperm back to normal. 
> 
> 
> After my body gets used to normal lifestyle in HUGE mode, I shall cut up & gain some more size with Equipose[aka Boldenone Undecylenate], Winstrol/Stanozolol [aka Winstrol-V, Zambron, Winstrol Depot, Stromba, Stanosus, Stanazolic], Parabolan [trenbolone hexahydrobencylcarbonate], Masteron/Drostanolone Propionate [aka Drolban, Masterid, Mastisol, Metormon, Permastril], and of course use the same 5 elements to bring all levels back to normal. =) So tell me guys, what do you think, think I can achive my 50lb want? hehe I hope so. Is it safe to take <a href="http://www.allsportsnutrition.com/listproducts.php?style=category&value=CREATINE" target="_blank">creatine</a> with the water retention start/cycle I wnna kick itoff with? How about androstene, or HMB?? Sorry for the length in my first post. I promise to not mke them all as dense. =)*


OK, first things first, It looks like you have 2 cycles planned, 1 bulker, the other a cutter. Do not combine them, that's too much time on for a first timer, IMHO. Second, Masteron is either extremely expensive or fake, the same with parabolan , i haven't heard or seen anyone use it.
But if you want to use a trenbolone use fina, its the acetate form. Andro would probably be a waste of money, but HMB could help, i would use it post cycle during clomid to use it's anticatabolic properties. HCG would be used as a bridge between these two cycles if you wanted, but as a first timer i dont recommend it, but as a post cycle therapy it can be counterporductive. As the same with using proviron post cycle, it can inhibit your nat test production. i would use it with a test product in a bulking cycle. Creatine? sure why not. I think you just want way too much. Get your basic needs/wants in order and decide that way, most people bulk first (but vets recommend cutting first so you dont cake on fat). Lotsa quesitons in the post....wow. Does this help?

----------


## Hoggage_54

i'm a beginner.. this is what i started just last week:

d-bol 30mg/day for 2 weeks (would do it for 4 but dont got enough money)
test enanthate 500mg/week for 10 weeks
eq 600mg/week for 10 weeks

clomid for anti-e

already put on 6lbs, and im aiming to gain about 25-30lbs and keep as much as possible

----------


## rexboy

Clomid is not a strong antiest, just so ya know, might wanna get something stronger...IMO

----------


## the dent depot

Proviron or Nolvadex DURING and Clomid AFTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!christ! :Mad:

----------


## bodyboy

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by Ajax_ 
[B]Most basic:

400-500mg Testosterone Enathate or Testosterone Cypionate 1-8 (or 10) weeks. (Don't bother with Sustanon )

What's the reason people recommend not using (Sust) in a first cycle and to use (test) Enathate or Cypionate :Don't know:   :Don't know:   :Don't know:

----------


## irunmiami

I was told in health class the most lbs f PURE muscle one can gain in a year, naturally mind you is 45 lbs per 200lbs of bodyweight. Do the math. Therefore I believe I can achieve 40-50 lbs being 15 uper body and 35 lower. hee hee Dont flame me I have high expectations. I work out hard to my limits. I put 20 pounds in jail in 21 days [lord knows theres not any supplements in jail], off simply doing pushups and pullups. I have very little body fat blessfully though. Has anyone else in here had great gains likewise? It might be Genetix ofcourse, many people tell me I shouldnt take steroids , i look like a roider naturally. A beginer atleast  :Wink:  hehe Thank you very much for your input though bros. Many Blessingz and Stay Healthy!

----------


## rexboy

Uhhh.....no comment, best of luck.

----------


## weeled

I'm a skinny guy also looking for my first bulking cycle, I don't do injections though so want the tablet form version. Anyone got any advice? Would be much appreciated guys

----------


## Aerospace

Good stuff!

----------


## Times Roman

no such thing as a "perfect" beginners cycle

even asking the question illuminates certain thought processes.

any cycle should be a balance between benefits and sacrifices.

perfection would be benefits and no sacrifices.

but that is not reality, is it?

you need to think of the yin and the yang when cycling.

cycling promotes early ED. did you know that?

not for all, but statistically, it is a reality...........

----------


## Silvercrank

I plan on just Test E for my first cycle.
I just realized how old this thread is.

----------


## stegalloc

How many weeks did u Dbol , and is it required u have hcg and aromasin during with nolva and Clomid for pct?

----------

